# Silva + Rocky grinder settings?



## lifesthateasy (May 28, 2020)

I have read that the Rocky should be dialled between 0-10 for espresso coarseness, however if I grind it even just a little under 10, the coffee will barely come dripping out of the Silvia. What could that mean? Am I grinding the coffee too fine (even though the recommendation said espresso should be between 0-10), or am I tamping too hard?


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

It means nothing. Grind a bit coarser if that is what it takes. Assuming the pressure is ok. Are you using the standard basket?


----------

